# My 89 200 T.QT.



## cknos85 (May 12, 2006)

Its certainly a lot of work but for $750 i think shes well worth it.








































































So there she is...amazingly enough, after a three year sit in some guys lot without ever being moved, she still runs. Unfortunately i need to do a few repiars.
Fuel filter, fuel lines, pass. side head light, motor for sunroof, little rust spot, engine hood, and possibly the ECU







. Other than that, ilove the car. simply amzing machine hands down.


_Modified by cknos85 at 10:32 PM 5/24/2006_


----------

